# J'ai hâte de vous rencontrer



## Marie-José

Je voudrais dire en italien:''J'ai hâte de vous rencontrer''
Dois-je dire:''Sono entusiasta di incontrarvi''?


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Je dirais:*Non vedo l'ora di incontrarvi. *(Laura?)


----------



## Marie-José

Merci pour la suggestion ''Non vedo l'ora di incontrarvi''
Cela m'apparaît quelque peu ''empressé'' alors qu'en français ''avoir hâte '' a plus de nuances et peut être entendu de façon plus ''vague'' mais bon!
En italien...on est plutôt passionné! 
Ciao et merci encore!
Marie-José


----------



## Angel.Aura

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Je dirais:*Non vedo l'ora di incontrarvi. *(Laura?)


Perfetto!


----------



## underhouse

Je suis d'accord avec urizon9!

Une petite clarification:

je pense que en francais "vous" peut se référer a une personne seulement (formel).

Dans ce cas la, en Italien la traduction serait:

_Non vedo l'ora di incontrarla._


----------



## Marie-José

Merci beaucoup pour la précision, mais je m'adressais à plusieurs personnes, donc je garderai le ''incontrarvi''
Marie-José


----------

